# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Deducibilita' contributi inps coadiuvante ditta individuale

## micky17

Ciao a tutti,
vi pongo un caso emblematico.
Ditta individuale artigiana del padre, in cui lavora il figlio come coadiuvante familiare fino a settembre 2012, dopo di chè il figlio si fà assumere da un altra ditta e lavora come dipendente, cessando ogni rapporto di collaborazione con il padre.
Nel 2012 ono stati versati i contributi previdenziali per il figlio senza mai erogare alcun compenso, essendo ditta individuale e non impresa familiare.
Ora al figlio faro' il 730......ma posso dedurre i contributi inps relativi alla quota del figlio in 730 o sono persi per sempre? 
grazieee

----------


## Baldoria

I contributi vanno attributi al figlio, chiaramente se non è a carico del padre.

----------


## micky17

Grazie mille,
ora inseriro' nel 730 i contributi inps relativi al figlio, dato che non è a carico.....devo solo trovare il rigo corretto. 
grazie

----------


## micky17

sono stato in Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno riferito che a causa del fatto che il figlio sia coadiuvante  e non collaboratore familiare, e che non abbia percepito compensi, non è dunque possibile per il figlio dedurre i contributi nel 730......... :Confused:

----------


## shailendra

> sono stato in Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno riferito che a causa del fatto che il figlio sia coadiuvante  e non collaboratore familiare, e che non abbia percepito compensi, non è dunque possibile per il figlio dedurre i contributi nel 730.........

  Non sono d'accordo con il funzionario dell'agenzia. Se il padre fa una lettera di rivalsa al figlio, e il figlio ha altri redditi da cui può scaricare i contributi pagati, non vedo la ragione nè conosco la norma che gli impedisca di detrarseli

----------


## stefano8273

Buongiorno a tutti. Sono d'accordo con quanto evidenziato da Shailendra. Di conseguenza posto un quesito differente ma che deriva dalla stessa problematica della deducibilità. Ditta individuale, senza impresa familiare, ha un coadiuvante che quindi non percepisce redditi, non è nemmeno a carico del titolare essendone il padre già pensionato, può il titolare di ditta individuale non esercitare il diritto di rivalsa e dedursi i relativi contributi inps dal proprio reddito? Da quanto mi risultava se non venivano corrisposti redditi e senza rivalsa la deduzione era possibile.  Nel qual caso se aveste qualche riferimento normativo sarebbe utile. Grazie.

----------


## tribale

salve, ho lo stesso caso di stefano8273, ma non riesco a trovare nessun riferimento normativo, anzi le uniche cose che trovo mi dicono che la deduzione compete solo alla persona per conto della quale i contributi sono versati. grazie

----------

